# Underdrive pulley ?



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a lil question, yesterday I recieved 2 aftermarket underdrive pulleys, well I bought one for my brothers 90 300zx But accidentally I recieved 2 (ebay) so the question is, do you think a 300zx Underdrive Pulley will fit my 98 maxima? If it does should I pay it and keep it for my car? or shoul I return it any way?

Thanks

My baby: http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/389000-389999/389990_50_full.jpg


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I highly doubt it'll fit your 98. take a look at it and you should find out pretty quick.. how many belts are on the Z? how many on the Maxima?
how many ribs on each belt?
what's the diameter?
will the belts line up even if you can get the pulley onto the crank?

I highly doubt it.. send it back.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree with Matt...

300zx engine is not the same as a Maxima engine.


----------

